# .20 Gauge Kanthal



## MikeVape (1/3/17)

Who stocks kanthal .20 ?


----------



## Sir Vape (1/3/17)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/kanthal-a1 we have 20

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (1/3/17)

We will have NI80 20GA by middle of this month plus 32, 36, 38 amd 40, besides all other variants and sizes


----------



## MikeVape (1/3/17)

Thank you Guys.


----------



## Maxxis (1/3/17)

Unfortunately no Kanthal on my side in 20ga but I do have NiCr80 and Flatwire N60 in stock


----------

